# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: Visual C++: Yesterday, Today, and Tomorrow >  [RESOLVED] We want more Classes in MFC

## RoyTellect

There is no doubt that Windows developers love MFC. We want more MFC classes but not .net framework. If Microsoft stopped the update of MFC, open source community will offer what we want instead. Then why we continue using Visual Studio? Just because Visual Studio has Intellisence? I choose Visual C++ because it is the best development environment of MFC. C++ is an open world, the reason why we chose Visual C++ is that we love MFC, it speed up our develop progress. And we dislike .net framework because we need more flexibility. Intel compiler generates faster code and it will be the first choice if Visual C++ stopped its support of MFC.

----------


## Ted.

I think they got this message now after 4 years of not getting it.  What I've heard is that Orcas will focus on some improvements in MFC to vastly improve the leveragability of both the XP and Vista user interface experiences - something I'm highly looking forward to, being an MFC programmer myself.

But what other classes do you want, other than being able to take advantage of new OS controls?  Any non-UI related stuff you can suggest? 

I think your point about open source has already come into fruition with WTL, some people didn't like the weight of MFC and wanted something a bit cleaner, but in a similar style as MFC, so WTL has survived and is still growing.

----------


## AymanS

As Ted mentioned, there is a plan that the Orcas release will be supporting native Vista OS features.

Please share with us any other classes you wish to have.

Marking thread as resolved, please if you have any specific feedback, feel free to email me at aymans at microsoft dot com

Thanks,
Ayman Shoukry
Program Manager
VC++ Team

----------

